# What was you TPO when diagnosed?



## pixie (Jan 17, 2015)

A little back story - I have been having hypo symptoms since I had my 2 child in 2011, and I waited 2 years before going to my doctor thinking it was just my body needing to readjust its hormones after being pregnant. In 2013 I went to my doctor and told her my symptoms and she ran a full CBC and TSH/FT4. Everything came back normal and she suggested that my husband needed to help out more and that was likely why I was tired...yeah, okay (my husband helps out just fine btw). Started treating the individual symptoms.

Fast forward to 12/2014 - ended up in the ER because I thought I was having a heart attack at 11:30pm - I had been having palpitations a few times a week for around 2 months (I see a cardiologist routinely because my father passed away at 49 of a heart attack. I do have MVP, but only shows up on sono. He had me monitor these palps.) While I was in the ER they ran a CBC and TSH/FT4 - my TSH was high @ 6.875 (labs are in my signature).

Saw my primary on 1/6 and requested all the tests I read about (she missed 2 though), and she started me on 25mcg of Levothyroxine. My labs came back in "normal" range again, so she said we didn't need to do anything with my meds - even though I hadn't even started them until after the labs were taken. That big a difference is a red flag to me.

This led me to look for a Dr. that would work with my symptoms and not my numbers - a Naturopathic. He switched me to 1/2 grain NatureThroid and had me do more lab work and do a saliva test.

Present day, I believe I experienced what some call a thyroiditis attack last night. However, I have not officially been diagnosed with Hashimoto's, as my TPO is at 9. I had not had any palps since the December episode. Had one around 4 yesterday, but none the rest of the night. Went to bed around 9:30 and had mild air hunger, but fell asleep. Woke around 2am with the air hunger still present and a mildly racing heart. Took my BP and it was about 106/78, pulse 74 - completely contradicting what I was feeling (I am normally around 120/70). Woke up feeling okay, but started to get palps again around 10am.

So, my question is - is it possible I do have hashi's with a level of 9? What was your TPO when you were diagnosed?

TIA!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My TPO at the time of diagnosis was 720somethingorother.

But, I think its important to remember that TPO is only one antibody. Were any others tested?


----------



## pixie (Jan 17, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> My TPO at the time of diagnosis was 720somethingorother.
> 
> But, I think its important to remember that TPO is only one antibody. Were any others tested?


 My TgAB was tested too and was <1.

My Dr. just called and pretty much stated he thinks I need to up my NDT, so I am going to have labs done tomorrow morning so he knows where I am at. He thinks I am just getting more hypo because my NDT is not high enough.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Heart palps and air hunger can be signs of hypo (as well as hyper). Did you just start the Naturethroid on Jan. 24th? If so, it's a little too early to go up or even do labs, I would think. They are usually done 6-8 weeks after a med start.


----------



## pixie (Jan 17, 2015)

jenny v said:


> Heart palps and air hunger can be signs of hypo (as well as hyper).


That is what my doctor said.



jenny v said:


> Did you just start the Naturethroid on Jan. 24th? If so, it's a little too early to go up or even do labs, I would think. They are usually done 6-8 weeks after a med start.


Yes, I started it on the 24th. NatureThroid actually suggests adjusting every 2-3 weeks on their site, some people can go even more hypo with symptoms if they don't. My Dr. likes to do labs after 4 weeks and go from there unless your symptoms get worse. Since I went from Levo to Naturethroid the conversion isn't exact and he said the levo could have stayed in my system for up to 1 week. So, now that it is gone my body could be adjusting to the lower levels in my system.


----------

